# Funcion de Diodo en Secadora



## DownBabylon (Mar 21, 2015)

Dos cables conectan a un diodo en modo de cortocircuito, del catodo se conecta a un termistor que va al centro la resistencia que calienta, lo que no se , es como van esos dos cables , pues se supone debe reducir la velocidad a la mitad. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2015)

El motor de la secadora tiene una velocidad función de la tensión eficaz, al insertar el diodo en serie con el motor, le llega solo el 50% de la tensión eficaz y la velocidad será aproximadamente el 50% de la nominal.
Cortocircuitando el diodo, le llega al motor el 100% de la tensión


----------



## pandacba (Mar 21, 2015)

Ese sitema antiguo pero efectivo para ese tipo aplicaciones, o algunos soldadores de dos temperaturas, utilizan el mismo principio.
Lo curioso es que las muy conocidad procesadoras yelmo hace más de 30 años utilzaban un variador basado en SCR, y funcionaban muy bien hoy en día en lugar de una perilla a un pote es una llave que hace exactamente lo mismo...........


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 22, 2015)

yo una vez de urgencia en una reparación de una maquina,no tenia reles de 220vac...lo único que tenia en ese momento era de 110vac,así que serie un diodo con la bobina,para eliminar un ciclo de la frecuencia y quede solo 110vac,el relé se calienta un poco,y tiene aspecto de requemado pero an pasado 3 años y aun sigue en pie.....no lo he cambiado a ver cuanto dura.......jaja pero digo esta experiencia porque esta relacionada con este tema y puede sacar de apuros a mas de uno que lo lea...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 22, 2015)

El problema es que tenes 220 pulsantes, y la bobina en la mitad del tiempo recibe 220V y la otra mitad nada, No se quema, porque la tensión nominal de los relay, es la que figura en la etiqueta, pero en realidad pueden soportar un voltaje mayor, no por mucho tiempo, eso para que tenga un determinado factor de calidad y no se dañe al primer pico en la linea
hubira sido hasta más sensato poner una resistencia en serie
Otro problema es que la presión sobre los contactos no es uniforme ya que literalmente se apaga, es decir el relay trabaja endendiendo y apagandose 25 veces por segundo, lo cual en muchas aplicaciones puede ser hasta peligroso


----------

